
Amazon Elastic Block Store (EBS) Update - rjsamson
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-elastic-block-store-ebs-update-snapshot-price-reduction-more-piopsgib/
======
koolba
> We are reducing the prices for EBS snapshots by 47% for all AWS Regions.

This is one of the reasons I love AWS. Sure things some may be priced higher
than alternatives ( _cough bandwidth!!_ ) but I don't recall prices ever
rising. Once you build something sustainable, your marginal costs only go down
over time.

~~~
phonon
What competitor of theirs has raised prices over time?

~~~
wmf
VMware?

[insert pedantic "VMware doesn't compete with AWS" arguments here]

